# Inventory at Warehouses



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Is everyone finding that inventory is non-existent or very hard to find for certain things? I am finding, for instance, a client wants black joggers. I don't see a lot in stock. The stock levels seem to be crazy low. Still due to COVID? Suggestions?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Yup. Neither life nor the supply chain is back to normal. I'd be surprised if it is before the end of Q3 or start of Q4.


----------

